# La millor terra del món



## Highway Penguin

Alguien me puede ayudar?  

Que quiere decir este frase  en ingles:

la millor terra del mon

Gracias


----------



## Txiri

That is not a Spanish phrase;  it looks like it might be Catalan.

"the best land in the world"


----------



## aommoa

It´s catalan


----------



## Highway Penguin

Thank you.

For the record, was there a more appropriate area to ask this question?


----------



## Agró

Highway Penguin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> For the record, was there a more appropriate area to ask this question?



Catalan (Català)

By the way it should be _La millor terra del m*ó*n_.


----------



## Highway Penguin

Thank you again, I had not noticed the Catalan area of the forum.


----------



## merquiades

It's Catalan for "the best country in the world", iin Spanish it would be "la mejor tierra del mundo".


----------



## paparreta

It is applied to Alacant area, know as "la millor terra del món" or "la millor terreta del món". "Terreta" is a diminutive for "terra".


----------



## Pinairun

A mi m'agrada molt més _terreta_. Sempre ho he sentit dir així i em sona més... com ho diria? Entranyable.


----------



## elnickestalibre

La frase que expones:_ la millor terra del mon,_ es una frase catalana y no anglosajona.

La frase en cuestión viene a significar algo así como (si mi nivel medio de catalán no me falla) _"la mejor tierra del mundo". _Pero sólo sería correcto si te refieres a una región concreta donde alguien vive; para referiste a "la Tierra" como planeta deberías decir algo así: "La Terra es el millor planeta del Universe/Univer". Dando a entender que es el mejor planeta del Universo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> A mi m'agrada molt més _terreta_. Sempre ho he sentit dir així i em sona més... com ho diria? Entranyable.



Jo penso el mateix, sona més, com dir-ho, nostrat.

PD: No et feia en aquest racó del fòrum


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Jo penso el mateix, sona més, com dir-ho, nostrat.
> 
> PD: No et feia en aquest racó del fòrum


 
¡Nostrat! (no em venia al cap).
La sang tira, Lurrezko.
És millor que m'esborri.


----------

